# Jambalaya Basic w/ Q-view



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

*Jambalaya Basics*

I am sure this will be a short explanation. Jambalaya is the opposite of gumbo. Gumbo is soup over rice, jambalaya is the soup cooked into the rice. You use the same ingredients, you just decide if you have clean plates to eat on or clean bowls.

Jambalaya does not normally involve seafood, because in the rice cooking stage due to the duration of the cooking cycle the seafood becomes tuff. Occasionally you’ll see someone’s shrimp and tomato jambalaya but I consider it more a specialty type dish. So meat is primary objective. That being said due to the cooking time with the rice again, you can see why beef for the most part would not work well unless you like boiled tuff meat.

That leaves us with the tender and more flavorful selections mostly fowl and pork. In the olden days in Louisiana being the good Catholic state that it is, the average family consisted of 7, I guess they that’s why we were so late getting TV stations here. It wasn’t unusual for families to consist of 12 to 14 though. Feeding a family to them though was never a bother as rice was cheap, and if a friend was invited to stay for supper as was very common, the serving size of the meat diminished. But there was still meat on every plate. Like gumbo the rice was your filler, your binding agent upon which everything else was just flavorings. The Cajun neighbors actually ate more bought less for 7 kids than Mom did for 2. Everyone got some meat and everyone got rice. Then you added what you had grown for flavor modifiers. Onions, garlic, tomatoes (again if you are a Yankee), you are building a meal on what you have to feed everyone some of it all. BTW a Yankee is anyone that lives north of Interstate 10.

Today the town I went to school in is the Jambalaya Capitol, and the yearly cook-offs finally got so exotic that they had to remove all the options and you now have to cook for judging with only what you are  given, nothing more. I have my copy of last years rules if anyone would like to see it, /PM me and we will see what we can do about getting you a copy. (it’s a pain with the site problems right now, as well as wasted server space).

The rice…… whereas gumbo should be served with medium grain rice due to the gluten content holding the rice together, jambalaya is make with long grain rice to encourage separation. Any meal can use any rice, I assure you the little old ladies of long ago didn’t have two types of rice laying around, they got 25 or 50 lbs sacks and like flour sacks back then, that’s where the fancy bloomers came from. But today we have the ability to travel to the moon and drive Corvettes so two bags of rice is acceptable. There are also two trains of thought on rice in jambalaya, stickie and moist or separated and dry. I prefer the first although may swear by the later.

Jambalaya is the one food that although cooked in many pots, really requires cast iron in a big way to get right. Cast iron pots are willed in families here or they used to be. I have 2 each 30 gallon, I believe in the shed I have not cleaned out since Katrina, across the road. I am sure they are sitting out there all rusted which is a shame. But you don’t need a 30 gallon pot to cook, a #14 dutch oven will feed a small crowd or a whole patrol of Boy Scouts, or at home I use a #8 for nearly all my usual needs. You can use any pot, if you are skilled enough. Although I assume if you are reading this, it might be a few cooking’s away for that. You also need a canoe paddle or a shovel for the big pots where you need to turn the rice but that is a different type of jambalaya cooking. Here you’ll need a good seasoned cast iron pot with a lid. In the house I use a metal slotted spoon for my stirring.

Your next decision is…… if you want your rabbit food in your jambalaya. It’s pretty funny listening to the old men discuss what goes in a jambalaya. The purists say meat rice garlic onions and spice. The gourmets (usually the younger crowd looking for their niche) bell peppers, Mushrooms, parsley, green onions, celery, squash, tomatoes, soups, stocks, etc etc etc… It’s all in what you want. AND it’s about who you are cooking for. These discussions can get pretty heated, pretty fast, especially at competition

.

Your normal sides are of course French bread dripping garlic butter but unlike the potato salad used with gumbo, Jambalaya nearly always comes with slaw or the city folks do a tossed green salad now.

Lets start with basics. I was going to cook a smoked chicken gumbo for supper, but I think I will change to a pork jambalaya. Remember it’s all about impregnating that rice with flavor and of course I cheat.

Remember like gumbo there is no one definitive Jambalaya. Look at the difference in these two and I assure you any coonass would know and appreciate either.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151128/jambalya-dinner-with-j-views

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145524/jambalaya-pots/20

My basic Jambalaya recipe

*Meat* – Normally pork, fowl, or game.

*Sausage* - Tasso and Andouille are nearly never used in Jambalaya, I assume because they take a long boil to do their magic. A good country smoked sausage is normal, when out of state Kielbasa is my sausage of choice.

*Bacon grease* – it’s about as much flavor as possible in the least amount of time.

*Onions* – I prefer white, but yellow will do. Sautee translucent

*Garlic* – Minced, to be browned or caramelized but NOT burned

*Rice –* here as with the gumbo it’s always the same ratio, 2 parts cool water to 1 part rice. Long grain rice water does need a splash more water, but no more.

*Water – **see rice* Clear cool water, water, water………..

*Salt & Pepper* – Most use red pepper, New Orleans being a port town helped the Cajun acquire food stuffs but most were for trade or sale for profit, the normal Cajuns still used what they grew. Cayenne. Oh and Jalapeños is for tourists or smokers.

If you can wait till tonight, I’ll try and be more specific and add in some Q-view.

Did I mention that there is no one definitive way to cook a Jambalaya?


----------



## moikel (Nov 23, 2013)

Brilliant ,I love it. Down at the fishing shack so I pad only,will get it in full tomorrow.
I love traditional cooking that's authentic & evolving.
Cant wait for the rest of it.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's the Q-View, pretty intensive, might want to get a drink and get comfortable.

Here is a Jambalaya in its most primitive state. Note: That fine lookin bacon!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Cast Iron #8 pot, I couldn't live without it!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Fry the bacon to season the pan as well as get that wonderful grease to cook with.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Pork tenderloin, cleaned and silverskin removed, Cut up local sausage that is sooooooo good!

I came back to explain that with jambalaya its best to always cook raw meats, you need to caramelize that protein. If you don't you get a white rice jambalaya, and your friend will talk about it behind your back.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






heat on high, smoke rising because its bacon grease, eneter the pork to get that sweet caramel color, this is what make the jambalaya that pretty brown color.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Sausage, I put mine in after the meat is browned because I don't like dry sausage with crunchie side. My Pop does his before the meat to get that grease taste and more color. Its all what you like.













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Here is the pot full over that brown delicious crispy love. next we'll add the onions. Onions are great to bring up that flavor. I learned in school that onions and garlic's cell structure is square and jagged all other cells are rounded. I don't know if it helps scour the pan of all that good stuff, but I know it works.













012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013


















014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Note that the veggies are "chopped", Jambalaya is normally cooked by men. I like in my Jambalaya some celery and green onion tops. But as noted above, that is just me.













016.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Look at that pretty brown color those onions have picked up. Now adding the garlic to caramelize also.













018.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






When the veggies are all happy happy and in the position to share all that sweet goodness, we add back the meat and the juiced that accumulates in the plate they were sitting in.













020.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Now its water time, Rice is two to one ratio, but add a extra splash for the long grain rice as well as what's coming up next. I add here also cayenne and thyme and the secret ingredient/crutch/cheat.













022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Shhhhhh......... this is my cheat. Roosters just don't have the flavor of an old hen, but they cook much faster and tenderer. So I sneak in a l mood modifier to balance out that taste.













023.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Put on the lid. get the vapors sneaking out the sides, reduce the heat to lowest. Let simmer for 10 to 15 mins. This relaxes the meats and marries all those flavors that you are wanting in your rice..... Rice? Oh no we forgot the rice. LOL













025.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






After the simmer, heat up, add the rice, stir it up.













030.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Re-Lid, and when the steam os puffing out, turn the heat as low as it will go.













031.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Low and slow for the win!













032.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Then while waiting you can watch the game, clean up your mess or.......

Check your supply of sweet flavored stuff and make a drink, you deserve it!













035.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Peel a fresh pineapple, chop up the skin, add a little Vodka and start a soak













036.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Here is your finial result. tender meats, perfect rice, excellent taste.













037.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 23, 2013






Bonus question, what did I forget? That's right no salt. When using chicken flavored crystals they have a lot of salt, so instead of adding too much, I'll let everyone do their own.

That is step by step, while watching the football game! remember its like Gumbo or BBQ they are all different, you work the pot with what you cook and you'll enjoy what comes out. You can't mess up. If its slightly burns on the bottom its called "Groton" and in Cajun that means, 'the good shit on the bottom'.

Appreciate you stopping by and checking it out.

Its easy, its good, its flexible, and ya can't mess up!

There are lots of recipes for Jambalaya here and on the net. I hope you find something here that helps you or gets you to try making one.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 23, 2013)

Well He** Foam.  I always thought you a man of few words.  Are you SURE you didn't leave anything out?  I mean REALLY sure? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   As usual GREAT post.  GREAT tutorial.  Thanks for posting. Saved for the "to do list".  Keep providing us with the great recipes and how to's.

Danny


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2013)

I hope you divulged "ALL" your secrets..(or most of 'em anyway)...   'cause I'm telling everyone, that eats this concoction, it's your best......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....

Copied and ready to manufacture.....  thanks Kevin...... 

Dave


----------



## flyboys (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks Foamheart, great post, great pics, and awesome info!  Having a family of 8, I really appreciate it and am going to look more into it to try it.  However, I'm a little north of I 10 though.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 23, 2013)

Outstanding cook Kevin.  I'll be over in the mooring to try the pineapple. I'm a big fan of pineapple. ….Too bad you soaked in vodka. I'll overlook it. (snort) LOL


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Well He** Foam.  I always thought you a man of few words.  Are you SURE you didn't leave anything out?  I mean REALLY sure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its like all my cooks Danny. You've got to enjoy cooking it. You've got to have fun.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I hope you divulged "ALL" your secrets..(or most of 'em anyway)...   'cause I'm telling everyone, that eats this concoction, it's your best......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would have been better with some special hard neck garlic in it. But next year I can try one with the good stuff.

Thanks Dave, It did turn out pretty dang tastee! AND my team won!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

Flyboys said:


> Thanks Foamheart, great post, great pics, and awesome info! Having a family of 8, I really appreciate it and am going to look more into it to try it. However, I'm a little north of I 10 though.


I talk in reference to was instead of what is. Now with the chemical plants and the offshore hydrocarbons, Louisiana is like a melting pot of ethnic cooking. 

When I was a kid, they still cooked seafood every Friday, and everyday during lent in the public schools for religious purposes.

LOL.... as for I-10 you ever see how close it runs to the coast?

All Cajun meals are meant for a small family (chuckles), gumbo, jambalaya, ettouffee, red beans, white beans, sauce piquant, etc. etc..... and they are all rice based. No one ever went hungry. Heck we eat chili on rice.....LOL but NO beans in it!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Foam,

Your post was an absolute delight to read!   I had planned to put River Road Recipes on my Christmas list for this year, but after reading your Jambalaya and Gumbo posts, I can't imagine a better tutorial on Cajun cooking than what you have written!

Thanks so much for sharing!!  
Clarissa


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Foam,
> 
> Your post was an absolute delight to read! I had planned to put River Road Recipes on my Christmas list for this year, but after reading your Jambalaya and Gumbo posts, I can't imagine a better tutorial on Cajun cooking than what you have written!
> 
> ...


There is about 4 or 5 "River Roads Cookbooks" now published. I still use mine, I think I have I, II, and III. (I lied I have IV and 'the best of' also) Let me also suggest "Louisiana Tigerbait", its recipes are from LSU alum. I have had mine a long time. LOL.. I had to look, mine is from the second printing, 1977. It is my most referenced book. Everyone likes it.

Also there is a great cookbook From "Mike Andersons" , Ex LSU football player, he cooks good food. 

On of my neighbors was John Folses brother, but most of John's recipes are available online from his site or thru his CIA at the university.

What I have found is each chef has his signature ingredient and maybe a specialty dish. Like K-Paul, he likes to cook with cream and his signature is blacked dishes. His cookbook is outstanding also. He has a cheesy sticky chicken with jalpenos.......

River Roads is a good cookbook, other than some of those no longer available, RR was my Mom's favorite.

Anytime I can help, I seriously have an entire wall of cookbooks gathering dust these days. I can gladly reference and search out ideas for you.

LOL.. I must have had a bit too much juice earlier... seems I have diaherra of the fingers tonight.

Thanks for the compliment M'Lady, I do so appreciate it.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 24, 2013)

Foamheart, that was incredible!!!!!!!! From the fabulous write-up to the gorgeous photos!!! AMAZING!!! Thank you for sharing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2013)

Kevin........  just a note on my reflections....   after all the posts/threads, I'm convinced you are not just "another pretty face"......    And that's _ALL_ I'm sayin' 'bout that...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## cecil (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Foamheart, again another great post.

As a pure bleed Cajan I love all the different recipes that come from our great culture. Like you I also have a good sized cook book collection. One of my favorites is "Cajun Men Cook" published by the Beaver Club of Lafayette even has a good road kill recipe.

as you stated each has his own method for cooking Jambalaya.I do mine basically as you with a couple of differences but I am sure they probably come out pretty close to the same.

Keep the great posts coming.


----------



## wade (Nov 25, 2013)

Great post Foamheart. I certainly learned a few things - not least the difference between Gumbo and Jambalaya. I have eaten both many times but being a Brit I needed it to be pointed out to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I will try your recipe next weekend as we have a crowd coming over.


----------



## moikel (Nov 25, 2013)

I just love this style of cooking,said it before but for  me way down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





its the authenticity,history & the regionally of the style of cooking that does it for me. 

Great post,just brilliant.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 25, 2013)

I know where I am going for Thanksgiving!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 25, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Outstanding cook Kevin.  I'll be over in the mooring to try the pineapple. I'm a big fan of pineapple. ….Too bad you soaked in vodka. I'll overlook it. (snort) LOL


Thanks, Brian, I was trying to hurry to help with your boxing party.

These will be ready about Hmmmmmm.......... Maybe Mardi Gras, (if its a late show this year, we're about due a late one).


SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Foam,
> 
> Your post was an absolute delight to read! I had planned to put River Road Recipes on my Christmas list for this year, but after reading your Jambalaya and Gumbo posts, I can't imagine a better tutorial on Cajun cooking than what you have written!
> 
> ...


Why thank you M'Lady, something this simple and common always surprises me when others like it. Course ol 'Hank Williams did a lot for the popularity of the dish.


DaveOmak said:


> Kevin........  just a note on my reflections....   after all the posts/threads, I'm convinced you are not just "another pretty face"......    And that's _ALL_ I'm sayin' 'bout that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha talkin 'bout Dave. Each one of these smile lines its a recognition of a challenge obtained and dealt with in life. I earned every one of them! And must the hard way...LOL 


LeahOceanNotes said:


> Foamheart, that was incredible!!!!!!!! From the fabulous write-up to the gorgeous photos!!! AMAZING!!! Thank you for sharing!!! Cheers! - Leah


Why thank you Leah, I wish I had your eye for plating, I know it would look a lot better. Thank you.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 25, 2013)

Cecil said:


> Hi Foamheart, again another great post.
> 
> As a pure bleed Cajan I love all the different recipes that come from our great culture. Like you I also have a good sized cook book collection. One of my favorites is "Cajun Men Cook" published by the Beaver Club of Lafayette even has a good road kill recipe.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate that Cecil especially from another hometown boy. I am not one of those who believe that there is a right and a wrong way to cook, its about what you like. It does mean that I would not have long ago enjoyed sitting in the old city barber shop, Waguespack's, and listened to the discussions back then on what should and should not be cooked in a jambalaya....LOL


Wade said:


> Great post Foamheart. I certainly learned a few things - not least the difference between Gumbo and Jambalaya. I have eaten both many times but being a Brit I needed it to be pointed out to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Wade, ya know every ethnic group or geographic area has both gumbo and jambalaya, they just use the ingredients they have locally and call it by the name they use. Its still flavored rice or rice and gravy.


Moikel said:


> I just love this style of cooking,said it before but for  me way down here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why I always enjoy your cooking so much, Here we'd never think of cooking mullet, but you have shown me it can be done and tastee too! There is a reason usually for all the food preparations, and to me understanding the whys adds incite to the hows. 


aeroforce100 said:


> I know where I am going for Thanksgiving!


I have given over holiday cooking here to the next generation. I cook all the time, they only get the holidays. By getting them involved in the turkey or dressing or whatever it is sort of like the mortar holding it all together. A right of passage? Even my sister who doesn't cook, is responsible for paper products. Each person has an assignment, and its up to them to do as good as they can. Isn't that what most folks talk about around the table?  "I just said it was a new style bean casserole, when I went to get the beans they were sold out and all I could get was waxed beans". ...LOL

Its the holidays as long as family and friends are together, how can anything else really be that important?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice thread! They don't make much Jambalaya in the dairy state I would like to try it.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 25, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Nice thread! They don't make much Jambalaya in the dairy state I would like to try it.


Thank you my friend, As good as the Andouille is that is being produced in the Great Northwest these days, there is no excuse for you to not be having Jambalaya in the great cheese state! I'd swap Jambalaya for cheese any day!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 29, 2014)

Ya know Kev... Tonight I went back to this outstanding tutorial.  My Jamba drifted off to a place I didn't care for. So. Back to basics.  ...Turned out flawless.  And as usual this was a great social study read while having a cocktail and waiting on the long grain to make magic. 

Thanks for what you do buddy.

b













photo.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Mar 29, 2014)

You really can't imagine how many jambalaya's I have made (like any other coonazz), and every so often I have to go back to the basics too because I have slid either this way or that, and like you, I just ain't happy with it.

Its embarrassing when you know how to make a good jambalaya and serve someone something you don't even like or crunchie or mushie rice, etc.

We all do it, or I assume so. I can always make good one when I am taking it seriously, but its still a special day when it rings perfect.... the same in smoking. Its why I refer a lot about cooking being a labor of love. Its edible, its good, but when its perfect its a righteous experience. That's what wins cook off's, it is just your day sometimes and its good that day to smell the smoke.

I am glad it helps.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2014)

Remember I just made some new smoked hot cajun sausage?













023.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 10, 2014






Well, for lunch today, I feed the contractors

No, not Poboys!!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 10, 2014






Add a little garlic french bread, and a bit of left over slaw......

I think they are happy campers.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Remember I just made some new smoked hot cajun sausage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comming down with my hammer!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2014)

I gotta say BD, This batch of sausage has the exact taste I wanted. The Amephos and the powdered milk made it plump and juicy. I even impressed myself (it was an accident I assure you). But in my learning with the MES40 I smoked it a bit too long. Thanks to Reinhard for helping me figure that out.

Hard to beat a good jambalaya! Its one pot cooking too.

BTW you ever find something and wonder where the heck it came from? LOL I found a jambalaya pot and stand in the old garage. Its smaller than I ever used, smaller than I think I have seen before. The pot itself is about equal to a #12 or 14 dutch oven which makes it now a very handy size. I have no idea when or where it came here....LOL But I think I like it!


----------



## venture (Nov 10, 2014)

My highest compliment to you Foam.............link saved!

Sadly lost my favorite coonass friend a few years ago, the Cajunlady.  I have always said she was the best friend I never met.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will spend much time digesting the info in this thread.

Historically, I can imagine the Cajuns making gumbo and jambalaya with whatever was at hand on a given day.

Also, I like your comment about the ethnic or geographic melting pot cuisine, as I have long thought that was a big part of Cajun cooking, along with using whatever was available.

Points!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2014)

Venture said:


> My highest compliment to you Foam.............link saved!
> 
> Sadly lost my favorite coonass friend a few years ago, the Cajunlady.  I have always said she was the best friend I never met.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir.

There is no definative way to cook any cajun food anymore, I assume all types of ethnic cuisines are the same. Everyone puts their own interptation on whatever that historical dish was. But there are so many new experiences now to try and enjoy. The only hard and true rule I know is,* there ain't no beans in chili!*

Again, thanks!


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 11, 2014)

It always looks good when you post it! The hunt is over, sausage time......


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I gotta say BD, This batch of sausage has the exact taste I wanted. The Amephos and the powdered milk made it plump and juicy. I even impressed myself (it was an accident I assure you). But in my learning with the MES40 I smoked it a bit too long. Thanks to Reinhard for helping me figure that out.
> 
> Hard to beat a good jambalaya! Its one pot cooking too.
> 
> BTW you ever find something and wonder where the heck it came from? LOL I found a jambalaya pot and stand in the old garage. Its smaller than I ever used, smaller than I think I have seen before. The pot itself is about equal to a #12 or 14 dutch oven which makes it now a very handy size. I have no idea when or where it came here....LOL But I think I like it!


Jamba... The original skillet dinner!  Heck Goldie I lose stuff all the time. And find it later and wonder who it belongs to. The kids have to set me straight and tell me it's mine!  You should see me looking for my car in the parking lot !


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> You should see me looking for my car in the parking lot !


That's why the put a panic button on the key chain isn't it?

Ever get a day off while out of town driving a rental this time of year and decide to get your holiday shopping done at the big, really big mall?

Forget what kind of car you have or where you parked? Take a cab back to the Hotel, come back early early the next morning? LOL

I have heard of folks doing this. ROFLMAO, definately funnier now I would bet.


----------



## mike w (Nov 25, 2014)

It was pretty frosty out this morning, what better way to celebrate that? Thanks Foam!













KINDLE_CAMERA_1414940007000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 25, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Nov 25, 2014)

That's a good looking jambalaya!

Its always a good time for jambalaya.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 6, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> That's a good looking jambalaya!
> 
> Its always a good time for jambalaya.



Thank you Foam! I'm stuck at a hotel for the week so I'm making my wish list of tasty home cooking I want to do when I get home! I think this made the top of the list! mmm good!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2015)

Jambalaya and gumbo are the two Cajun staples. As much comfort food as mac & cheese or corn chowder.

There are more charity events where they sell jambalaya and gumbo here than they'd even think about BBQ.

Its usually jambalaya when its hot and gumbo when its cool.

When I was just a bit larger than a pup, we always had tourist buses coming along the river here Christmas Eve. Loaded with tourists wanting to see the Cajun traditional bonfires on the level. The big bus tours asked if the local community club (that's from the old days), would consider feeding their customers. We ended up in a couple of years having to turn bus lines away, just no room. We cooked chicken and sausage gumbo for 1000 the first year.

The community club had a lot of parties for the members that year, with open bars. After about 7 or 8 years, there was too many government regulations and paperwork involved and they shut it down. BTW coonazzes take great pride in their consumption abilities. LOL They had a new roof, new dance floor, all new kitchen equip and the best bar I think I'm the state, well nearly anyway. Then everyone got old, it closed down. it was torn down and all sold or given away.

Sure had some outstanding local parties there. And every member had a key to the front door and the bar as always open and free. Have what you want just clean up and restock when ya leave. Like Scouting, make sure you leave it just a little better when you leave than when you found it.

Sorry, there I go again...... LOL


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 7, 2015)

Those a great stories! Thank you for sharing, it gives this Yankee some history to pass along when people like what I cook!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 11, 2015)

Back from my trip, making this tonight/tomorrow. One question, do you chop up the cooked bacon and put it back in the jambalaya or make sandwiches with it?
Thank you again!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2015)

Whatever trips ya trigger. If you are adding sausage no need for the bacon so Crumble it up and put it on that toss salad  to go with it.

you are basically just rendering the fat from the bacon to make the roux. How can that bacon fat be bad?

Its what's so nice about jambalaya, 1 dutch oven, 1 large salad bowl, 1 knife, 1 slotted spoon. That's all you'll dirty, well some tongs I guess for the salad.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 1, 2018)

I love this post! This is right up my street! (Something I would really love) Thank you so much for sharing it...cant wait to get my jambalaya on! :p:D


----------



## foamheart (Jun 1, 2018)

If you enjoy cooking, its always fun and never hard, just sometimes a bit challenging to learn.

Heck BDSkelly can now do jambalaya and gumbos just like a real coonazz. Its all about fresh, and the tastes you like.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 1, 2018)

foamheart said:


> If you enjoy cooking, its always fun and never hard, just sometimes a bit challenging to learn.
> 
> Heck BDSkelly can now do jambalaya and gumbos just like a real coonazz. Its all about fresh, and the tastes you like.


Only because of you Kev. Truth is ....follow Kevs recipes and your life will improve.
Fresh Fresh Fresh. And ..by the way... it takes 2 beers time to make a proper medium dark roux.
Very proud to be designated as an Irish / Coonazz. An honor. Worked hard to get there!Thanks Kev.  B


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for the post Foam!  My Dad has been wanting jambalaya for a while now... he spent a bit of time down in Louisiana & loved the food!  Thanks to you, I was able to make some good ol jambalaya for him last night!  I appreciate ya sharing your knowledge with us!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2018)

I was rereading your jambalaya thread for about the umpteenth time and stopped cold at the quote below...  



foamheart said:


> BTW a Yankee is anyone that lives north of Interstate 10.



It's no wonder the South lost.....   LOL......


----------



## idahopz (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh man that looks good - jambalaya or gumbo, I love it all


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Only because of you Kev. Truth is ....follow Kevs recipes and your life will improve.
> Fresh Fresh Fresh. And ..by the way... it takes 2 beers time to make a proper medium dark roux.
> Very proud to be designated as an Irish / Coonazz. An honor. Worked hard to get there!Thanks Kev.  B



Your kidding me , right? Irish in New Orleans? Whats the biggest bar in the quarter? Pat O'briens, that's a good Germany bar right? How can you think Cajun without Catholics and we all know about Irish Catholics. Heck used the be the biggest partys were always held in the Irish Channel (best fights too!)!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks for the post Foam!  My Dad has been wanting jambalaya for a while now... he spent a bit of time down in Louisiana & loved the food!  Thanks to you, I was able to make some good ol jambalaya for him last night!  I appreciate ya sharing your knowledge with us!



You are mostest welcome, I always assumed it was why we all shared. Glad to help with your father's Day. I am sure you had your sous chefs in there helping you. Thats the best Fathers day present I can imagine. 

Next you'll have to fix him a gumbo!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I was rereading your jambalaya thread for about the umpteenth time and stopped cold at the quote below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats right them Yankee's put tomatoes and seafood in their jambalaya. Makes ya wonder 'bout 'em.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I was rereading your jambalaya thread for about the umpteenth time and stopped cold at the quote below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lost! Thats cheatin drunk Grant told Lee he was a blacksmith and would sharpen Lee's sword for him. He took his sword and sneaked out the back door!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Oh man that looks good - jambalaya or gumbo, I love it all



Thanks man, Jambalaya and gumbo are the same as ham & cheese sandwiches here. Once a week at least.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 17, 2018)

That was a FANTASTIC post Kev.  I thoroughly enjoyed reading it--both the history and the how-to.  Definitely puts a whole new slant on how I'll be making mine in the future.  Yours sounds a whole lot better than what I've cobbled together in the past.
'Fraid I have to agree with Dave.  Ain't much space south of I-10.  LOL
Most Point Worthy post I've read in a long time.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## cecil (Jun 18, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Here's the Q-View, pretty intensive, might want to get a drink and get comfortable.
> 
> Here is a Jambalaya in its most primitive state. Note: That fine lookin bacon!
> 
> ...


Hi Foam, I've been away from the forum for a while, good to hear from you. This is basi


foamheart said:


> Here's the Q-View, pretty intensive, might want to get a drink and get comfortable.
> 
> Here is a Jambalaya in its most primitive state. Note: That fine lookin bacon!
> 
> ...


----------



## cecil (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Foam, I've been away from the forum for awhile. I did my first smoke on father's day since knee replacement surgery in October. Enjoyed this post. This is basically the way I cook my Jambalaya although I haven't used the chicken crystals. Some one asked me once how long to boil the meat. I told him you boil the meat until you run out of beer.


----------

